# USB joystick adapter



## aragon (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone knows what's involved in connecting an old, analog joystick (gameport DB15 plug) to USB and having it work in FreeBSD?  There seems to be an old ujoy driver that someone wrote a while ago, and it looks like PC-BSD use it.  I have no idea what hardware adapter I should look for though.  Any help appreciated...


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2009)

Not to rain on your parade but I don't think they exist. I have seen converters that use the analog joystick port (DB15) found on old soundcards though. And I do remember converters that converted from the DB9 to DB15.


----------



## atarimuseum (Oct 5, 2009)

Are you looking to specifically use a particular joystick you already have or are you looking for a joystick to use on BSD?   If its a later, you should have a look here:

http://www.legacyengineer.com/storefront

One of the few places you can find a real joystick anymore and it works on Linux too which is great.


Curt


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2009)

I think the OP is looking for something that can use those old style atari/c-64 joysticks.


----------



## aragon (Oct 5, 2009)

I actually want to connect an old MS SideWinder joystick.  After doing some reading I've noticed that the gameport was kinda limited and subject to a lot of non-standard hackery to get joysticks like the SideWinder working over it, so any converter would have to specifically be SideWinder compatible I guess.

I did find this, but I haven't had a chance to try building it yet, and I suspect FreeBSD support will be complicated.


----------

